# I just want to ask this?



## 68Caddy (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking through this section of the forum my question is how can you get ZERO response on your tread????
Have to say I do post on treads for one reason and that is because I don't want to turn them away from a forum.




Nesta


----------



## sm4him (Sep 19, 2013)

Well, I don't see but one other thread you've started, and it DID get replies, so I'm not sure what prompted the question, but:

It just happens. Why? You'd need to do some sort of algorithm to really work that out.
Time of Day. Number of people on. How many OTHER active posts there are at the time. The actual content of your post. The attitude of the OP. The mood of the readers. How quickly a post disappears off the "new" page (which probably relates to how many active posts there are), maybe the phase of the moon.

I've had perfectly wonderful, witty threads that just died of neglect (in fact, I may have one now...) while some absolutely absurd, pointless thread goes to 12 pages. 
Other times, I post something and get plenty of responses immediately. 

I turn that back around on myself: Why are there some threads I respond to, and others that I don't? I, too, try to post on several threads and be active--a feat I think I achieve pretty well--but I can't post on EVERY thread and have any semblance of an actual real life at all (not that I have much of one). So, what makes me respond and what makes me just move on? The answer? All the things I listed above.  Plus how much I've had to drink. :lmao:


----------



## timor (Sep 19, 2013)

Look, this forum has a large number of members. We like to call ourselves at least hobbyists photographers, but it doesn't mean we are interested in absolutely everything. So response is sometimes just a matter of luck. I am active only in very limited space here, don't go to other subforums, I have no time nor the knowledge to even open my mouth outside my box. And this section you are talking about is highly specific: old hardware and it's problems. Can you really help everyone ? Like this member (only 1 post):
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...essa-66-counter-advance-stuck-number-8-a.html


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2013)

One *might* think about changing one's avatar to a photo of a sexy lady...with a sexy, lady-type name...cough,cough...

Seems to work well for some people...cough,cough...


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 20, 2013)

Sometimes, people just don't have answers to questions. I asked something about an Olympus EVOLT which is now outdated (replaced by the OM-D I think) and isn't even close to common on this board and an old flash. Didn't get any responses. Not overly surprised. Sometimes people would rather give no response than a bad/inaccurate one, and frankly, I'm very OK with that. I'd rather not give bad advice or make negative comments on people's work/questions, either.


----------



## Designer (Sep 20, 2013)

What timor said.


----------

